# Young Lineola's in love :)



## Psychobunny (Feb 24, 2012)

I put these 2 in a large reptile cage for breeding.

They have been in there now 6 days and seem to be enjoying each other's company.

First, a pic of the cage I am using.

I put several cricks in the cage with them and gave the cricks plenty of food and gel water.

They have been realy enjoying themselves. No fighting, threats, nothing but sweet tender young love.

They will copulate for a long time, he will then disconnect and just stay attached to her for hours on end.

Then he will climb off her on his own and wonder about for a while, then hop back on her.

She has not once shown any sign of anything else but loving every minute of it!!!

As you can see, she doesnt miss a meal that may walk by while he is still attached.

I believe these 2 are in love!! :wub: 

Here is the cage I use, plenty big enough:


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool!!! I'd be interested in a few of their young...


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 24, 2012)

Love? :lol: It's just if she ate him, she'd pop. She's HUGE!


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

I am so wanting Sphodromantis lineola right now!!! I'd prefer them over any other Sphodromantis species

Anyway nice net cages in the background, how do u get the fake plant to stay like that?


----------



## agent A (Feb 24, 2012)

I see the other Sphodromantis male in the net cage

And why do the fake leaves look like pot :lol: 

Anyway wat is in the cage with the sticks? A popa???


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 24, 2012)

shes huge! i hope to be in this position here in about a month


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! She's gigantic! Hope they STAY in love...


----------



## gripen (Feb 24, 2012)

Cute couple! That is how all serial killers start...


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> Cute couple! That is how all domestic violance gets started...


Fixed that for you.

Harry


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> Cool!!! I'd be interested in a few of their young...


Great! I now have 2 fertile females from the same studmuffin  

I will keep U in mind and PM you


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

gripen said:


> Cute couple! That is how all serial killers start...


...As mantid's???!!!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> Great! I now have 2 fertile females from the same studmuffin
> 
> I will keep U in mind and PM you


Yay!!!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> I see the other Sphodromantis male in the net cage
> 
> And why do the fake leaves look like pot :lol:
> 
> Anyway wat is in the cage with the sticks? A popa???


LOL!! you are very observant  

My Brother saw them and asked me if I had pot leaves in there!!

You mean the sticks in the glass terrarium?

There is a male Hierodula m. living in that who will only eat BB's


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Which hierodula m? Multispina or membranacea???

Let us know when the lineola lays ooths


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Love? :lol: It's just if she ate him, she'd pop. She's HUGE!


LOL!! you think she's fat, get a load of Gertha (Gerty) Plumpton:






I now only feed her twice a week; Weight Watcher's Brand Dubia's


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow!!! Is she mated? Id like to see the ooth she lays lol


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL! Nope, she is not mated, and I would pity any poor male who would try


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

Does she ever eat lobster roaches? My oxy was eating one today and the meat of it is so succulent

Thinking of tryin a few when my colony grows...

That's not weird right???


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> Which hierodula m? Multispina or membranacea???
> 
> Let us know when the lineola lays ooths


Oh, sorry, he is a memranacea.

Too bad I dont have any females. I have gotten to really like this species.


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2012)

If u like membranacea then u will LOVE multispina

Smaller but overall much cooler


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 25, 2012)

How are they communal?!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> If u like membranacea then u will LOVE multispina
> 
> Smaller but overall much cooler


Cooler in what way?

My male membran is very friendly and likes to be held.

When I open the lid, he is right there holding out his little raptor arms to be picked up


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2012)

The multispina look cooler

They r not as long and thin and are so funny to watch as they fight through the cages and they r more colorful

That's just my feeling about it


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Does she ever eat lobster roaches? My oxy was eating one today and the meat of it is so succulent
> 
> Thinking of tryin a few when my colony grows...
> 
> That's not weird right???


Never tried those, but the dubia's are also very solid and meaty.

I really hate cleaning up after feeding though because they make such a mess!

Wings, legs and verious parts all over the floor!!

Gerty had a whooper size roach the other day which she had opened up and had roach

guts dangling down!! It was too gross for me to watch!! inch:


----------



## agent A (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that makes my mouth water :lol: 

Time to snap a pic or 2 of my toad eggs and then eat breakfast!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 26, 2012)

I have little L4 membranaceas running around! Cant wait for them to grow!!!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 26, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I have little L4 membranaceas running around! Cant wait for them to grow!!!


LOL!! they do like to run around.

I wonder if they think they are going somewhere?!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya. i take one out and the jumb on the shudders and continue to climb!


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL!! that's what my little creo pict's do!! they are about L4, and never stop moving!!

They like to run in circles while "boxing the air" with their raptor. arms  it's so funny

to watch!!


----------

